# Arbeiten so prof. Fotografen?



## deepgreen (16. November 2007)

Bevor ich die ganze Geschichte erzähle, möchte ich anmerken, dass ich Fotografen nur kenne, wenn ich Passbildern bzw. irgendwelche Ausweisbilder mache. 

Vor ca. zwei Wochen hat ein " professioneller " Fotograf von allen Mitarbeitern Fotos gemacht. 
Je ein Foto sollte auf die Webseite kommen und je ein Foto für irgendwelche Druck-Geschichten.

Soweit so gut.

Jeder Mitarbeiter wurde "geschminkt" durch eine Visagistin bzw. zurecht gemacht.
Die Hardware des Fotografen hat für mich recht ordentlich ausgeschaut.

Es wurden ein paar Fotos(Digital) im Sitzen gemacht, der Hintergrund war ein etwas dunkleres Grau und ein paar Fotos wurden in Stehen gemacht, der Hintergrund war ein helles Grau, fast weiß. 

Letzte Woche hat jeder Mitarbeiter je ein Bild bekommen, angeblich das vorteilhafteste Bild.

Aber jetzt kommt es, viele Personen auf den Fotos haben um 10 Jahre älter gewirkt, teile der Gesichter waren im Schatten, unter den Augen waren Ringe(Schatten) und Teile vom Kopf sind einfach abgeschnitten.

Viele Gesichter waren auch in die Länge gezogen und haben wie Plastikfiguren ausgeschaut, weil das Ganze stark retouchiert wurde. 

Natürlich haben sich viele aufgeregt und so haben wir heute die RAW Dateien bekommen. 

Die RAW - Bilder haben auf mich natürlicher gewirkt aber nicht gerade hoch professionell, eher wie bessere Hobby-Fotos.
Bei einigen Steh-Bilder war der Kopf extrem klein im Vergleich zum restlichen Körper oder umgekehrt. Keine Ahnung an was sowas liegt, ich vermute mal am Winkel oder dem rechteckigen Hintergrund.  

Deshalb die Frage, arbeitet so ein professioneller Fotograf?


----------



## TinniTuss (27. November 2007)

Hallo

Ich fotografiere selber schon seit ewigen Zeiten und habe auch eine gute Kamera. Deshalb würde ich schon ganz gerne mal sehen was Du denn für soo grottenschlecht hältst. Nichts ist subjektiver als die Beurteilung des eigenen Bildes, besonders wenn ein anderer es "geschossen" hat. Ich habe schon Portraits spiegelverkehrt vergrößert, weil der "Besitzer" des Gesichtes sich so besser gefiel. Du ahnst warum...?

HH


----------



## chmee (29. November 2007)

Jupp, in Deiner Beschreibung sind zwei subjektive Meinungen drin, die die Arbeit nicht ausreichend beschreiben. "Schlechte Bilder" und "stark retuschiert". Grundsätzlich hört sich die Beschreibung der Arbeit dieses Fotografen nicht besonders an, und wenn ein Fotograf zu extremen (weil sichtbaren) Retusche-Arbeiten greift, heisst das eigentlich, er hat beim Fotografieren etwas falsch gemacht.

mfg chmee


----------



## stain (1. Dezember 2007)

deepgreen hat gesagt.:


> Natürlich haben sich viele aufgeregt und so haben wir heute die RAW Dateien bekommen.
> 
> Die RAW - Bilder haben auf mich natürlicher gewirkt aber nicht gerade hoch professionell, eher wie bessere Hobby-Fotos.
> Bei einigen Steh-Bilder war der Kopf extrem klein im Vergleich zum restlichen Körper oder umgekehrt. Keine Ahnung an was sowas liegt, ich vermute mal am Winkel oder dem rechteckigen Hintergrund.
> ...



Vielleicht ließe sich das ganze besser beurteilen, wenn du das Bild anhängst, falls es dir recht ist...


----------



## Florian_Rachor (12. Dezember 2007)

Außerdem was ist denn ein "professioneller" Photograph? Professionell bedeutet nichts weiter als das er damit sein Geld verdient. Das sagt in meinen Augen nichts über die Qualität seiner Arbeit aus, an der Schule meiner Freundin war mal für die Jahrgangsfotos jemand (der im übrigen nicht billig war), die war einfach nur schlecht.

Das mit den 10 Jahren älter ist im übrigen so ein Phänomen. Die meisten Leute haben einfach ein extrem verklärtes Bild von sich selbst und auf einem Foto sieht man einfach die ganze Wahrheit. Das können des Photographen besteht bei Portraits vor allem darin diese kleinen Unzulänglichkeiten zu kaschieren.

Ringe unter den Augen kommen im übrigen von einem dieser 3 Punkte:
- Da sind einfach Ringe unter den Augen
- Schlechte Beleuchtung
- Schlechte Bearbeitung

Ich denke es wäre wirklich sinnvoll ein Beispielbild zu zeigen (Natürlich nur mit Erlaubnis), dann kann man dazu was sagen.


----------

